# Indie Beauty Network



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Is anyone a member of the Indie Beauty Network?  And is it useful at all?

http://www.indiebeautynetwork.com/chann ... u/join.asp


----------



## Deda (Dec 10, 2008)

I like her site, but I'm torn between her and the soap guild one.  I have to make a decision which one to join - just for insurance when my current policy runs its course.

Perhaps you can work your magic and give us (me!) a breakdown of the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Dovie (Dec 10, 2008)

Are there any insurance companies that let you pay it out?


----------



## Deda (Dec 10, 2008)

Dovie said:
			
		

> Are there any insurance companies that let you pay it out?



What do you mean 'Pay it out'?


----------



## Dovie (Dec 10, 2008)

Make monthly payments.  I can't come up with $500 at the moment.


----------



## Deda (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah, Duh!      Sorry, I should have known that.

When I owned a retail shop 2 years ago (skateboards, not soap) my Hartford Policy through USAA allowed for a monthly payment, but there was a surcharge of about 12% - pass on that!

It would be interesting to see if there was such a creature what the premiums would be.  Higher, I think.


----------



## Greenman (Dec 10, 2008)

OK Now for the important question - What size samples do you give out?


----------



## heartsong (Dec 10, 2008)

*soap*

you may wish to check with your homeowner's insurance agent- i live in alabama and each state has different requirements, but i pay $119 a year for $500,000 liability insurance. it is an attachment to my homeowner's ins, since i make and base my sales out of my house.

just a thought...


----------



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah my liability insurance (BC Canada) is $150.00 year as a homebased business with liability of $500,000.

Greenman I use off-cuts so they are all different sizes, but if you were to take a guest sized bar and cut it in 2 that would be a good size.


----------

